# farmer's insurance give better discount while driving for uber or what?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Those in-person "workshops" at an UBER office in my city seem to have a partnership with Farmer's insurance. I've been with Progressive for almost 10 years. I pay over $700 for 6 months of coverage, minimum state allowable coverage. My car is new (2015). I'm trying to see if Farmer's is better. Anyone here switched to Farmer's from another insurance company?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I switched to Farmers from AAA. They have rideshare endorsement which adds about $24 per month. My 2012 Nissan Altima with $100 deductible and 50/100/50 coverage (I think) is about $142 per month. I got the $100 deductible cuz I am frequently at airport in LV. I think it is a fair deal, but a part-timer might find it expensive.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't recall the amount, but I was shocked by how much Farmers policies costs. I got coverage from Erie much cheaper.


----------



## MTDave (Jul 30, 2016)

I switched from Allied to Farmers and saved $100.00 for same coverges plus the rideshare endorsement.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Farmers was higher than what I was paying with Encompass (about 100 extra per month total between two cars and the house) but it offered a rideshare endorsement and that extra payment includes an umbrella policy that we weren't getting before.


----------

